# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " تحية عسكرية " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## Sc®ipt

العفو زمردة و شكرا لإستضافتكم لي بكرسي الإعتراف و ان شاء الله اكون جاوبت على اسألتكم بدون ما اضايق حدا فيكم

و انا برشح تحية عسكرية من بعدي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اهلا وسهلا بتحية عسكرية يا ريت حدا من الاداريين يبلغووا  :Bl (31):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]زيد بتشكرك .. كنت ضيف خفيف الظل على كرسي الإعتراف بتمنالك التوفيق بحياتك وان شاء الله دائما الى الأمام ..
بالنسبة لتعقيبك على الأمور الفنية للمنتدى فاقتراحك وصل 


اذا وكما تفضلت "زمردة" بنرحب بضيفنا الجديد على "كرسي الإعتراف" وهو

"تحية عسكرية"

أهلا وسهلا بك "تحية عسكرية" وبتمنى لو تعرفنا على بطاقتك الشخصية حتى نتعرف اليك عن قرب [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا الاسم عبدالله وائل الشرفا خريج من كلية الحصن دبلوم تكنولوجيا حاسوب وإكديمية جامعة جدار هندسة صوت إذاعية مزاجي كثير وعصبي بس قلبي طيب وبحب أصدقائي كثير 

بس اتفضلو اسئلو يا جماعة الخير

----------


## Sc®ipt

صديقي تحية ,, خلينا نفوت بالأسئلة مباشرة

في بحياتنا مصطلحات و تعابير كثير بنستخدمها و بنحس فيها و طبعا البشر بطبيعتهم بشوفو الأشياء من زوايا مختلفة و بكون الهم تعريفاتهم الخاصة و رؤيتهم لهاي المصطلحات و التعابير ,, عشان هيك انا بدي اسألك

شو هي الصداقة من وجهة نظرك و متى بتعتبر الصديق وفي و متى خاين و كيف بتختار اصدقائك و هل الوقت كفيل بتكوين الصداقة ؟؟

الحب ,, كل يوم بنسمع عن الحب و فلان بحب فلانه و فلانه بتحب فلان ,, احكيلنا شو هو الحب بالنسبة الك ,, هل الحب يقتصر على مشاعر بين جنسين مختلفين ,, هل الحب يعتمد على اسس و قواعد ,, بالمختصر احكيلنا عن الحب زي ما بتشوفه

النت ,, زي ما بتعرف انه النت صار اكبر مرجع للعلوم بالعالم و هو عبارة عن ثورة علمية و تكنولوجية كبيرة غيرت مسار العالم ,, احكيلنا شو نظرتك للنت بشكل عام و شو تعريفه ,, و احكيلنا بوجهة نظرك شو ايجابيات و سلبيات النت ,, و شو رأيك بالفتاة و النت و هل تعتبر استخدام النت اهم بالنسبة للرجل ام المرأة ,, و رأيك بالطفل و النت


بعتذر على اطالة الأسئلة اتحملنا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو هي الصداقة من وجهة نظرك و متى بتعتبر الصديق وفي و متى خاين و كيف بتختار اصدقائك و هل الوقت كفيل بتكوين الصداقة ؟؟ الصداقه هي شخصين سواء كانو شباب أو صبايا أو الجنسين معاً هي التعبير عن المشاعر والتخفيف من همومك لذلك الشخص والعكس صحيح . 

بحالة وحدة بس يكذب علي شو كان المسبب انا حاليا باختار اصدقائي حسب  الخبرة العلمية والعملية بالحياة مش شرط يكون أكبر أو اصغر مني  

الحب ,, كل يوم بنسمع عن الحب و فلان بحب فلانه و فلانه بتحب فلان ,, احكيلنا شو هو الحب بالنسبة الك ,, هل الحب يقتصر على مشاعر بين جنسين مختلفين ,, هل الحب يعتمد على اسس و قواعد ,, بالمختصر احكيلنا عن الحب زي ما بتشوفه

الحب صدق بكل المعنى وليس للكذابين مكان فيه 

النت ,, زي ما بتعرف انه النت صار اكبر مرجع للعلوم بالعالم و هو عبارة عن ثورة علمية و تكنولوجية كبيرة غيرت مسار العالم ,, احكيلنا شو نظرتك للنت بشكل عام و شو تعريفه ,, و احكيلنا بوجهة نظرك شو ايجابيات و سلبيات النت ,, و شو رأيك بالفتاة و النت و هل تعتبر استخدام النت اهم بالنسبة للرجل ام المرأة ,, و رأيك بالطفل و النت

بإختصار النت هو شبكة معلوماتيه يضم عدة مواقع إجتماعية ومواضيع بكافة مجالات الحياة وطبعا ايلو إيجابيات وسلبيات هذه بعتمد على الشخص المستخدم الفتاة والنت شيء عادي جدا بس بوجود أخلاق طبعا النت أهميته للجميع طبعا لا فرق بين الرجل والمرأة والطفل بس أفضل للطفل وجود كبير معه مثقف ومتعلم وخلوق .



لأ زيدو حبيبو لقبي ههههههههههههههههه والله حاس حالي بإمتحان بس

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو يا جماعه مالكم غيري كنتو تشاركو أستغفر الله

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو امنيتك بالحياة؟؟
شو رأيك بالفتاة الغير محجبة خلقيا؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]عبود .. زي ما كنت تعمل بكل واحد بطلع عالكرسي ، اعطينا التشكيلة الوزارية للمنتدى [/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

عرفت انك خريج تكنولوجيا معلومات

احكيلي شو خبرتك بهالمجال ,, يعني شو بتعرف لغات برمجة مثلا و كيف مستواك فيهم و شو سبق و عملت مشاريع بمجال البرمجة و تكنولوجيا المعلومات ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شو امنيتك بالحياة؟؟
> شو رأيك بالفتاة الغير محجبة خلقيا؟؟


أمنيتي أكون سعيد وناجح بحياتي وبشغبس كمهندس صوت وأي مؤسسة بكون فيها 

رأيي في بنوتات حلوات غير محجبات بصراحة بدون مكياج

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عرفت انك خريج تكنولوجيا معلومات
> 
> احكيلي شو خبرتك بهالمجال ,, يعني شو بتعرف لغات برمجة مثلا و كيف مستواك فيهم و شو سبق و عملت مشاريع بمجال البرمجة و تكنولوجيا المعلومات ؟؟


اه سيدي معاي ICDL وكمان صيانة كمبيوتر متقدمة بعرف فيجول بيسك وسي بلس بلس وفرونت بيج كتصميم صفحات نت ومواقع اعملت مشروع تخرج بالفرونت بيج

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *[align=center]عبود .. زي ما كنت تعمل بكل واحد بطلع عالكرسي ، اعطينا التشكيلة الوزارية للمنتدى [/align]*


وزير الوزراء هدوء عاصف 

وزيرة العدل زمرة 

وزير تكنولوجيا المعلومات سكريبت 

وزير الداخليه معاذ ملحم 

وزيرة الثقافة رند 

وزيرة السياحة سنفورة 

وزير الخارجية طبعا أنا 

وزير الاوقاف ماي لايف 

وزيرة الإعلام صديقة بنت شديفات

وزير المالية محمد العزام 

وزيرة الصحة دليلة

----------


## mylife079

كيفك عبدالله 

بحب اسئلك كم سؤال

اتحملني ....


وين ايامك ؟؟ مكان عملك ؟؟


اخبارك العاطفيه ؟؟



الثقة بالآخرين رايك فيها ؟؟



على مين بتعتب هاي الايام ؟؟



كلمه للمنتدى 



مشكور بس راجعلك 



 :Si (22):  :Si (22):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مساء الخير كيفك ؟؟

صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط..! 

مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه؟!؟ 

آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل أن تنـــــام؟!؟ 

شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟ 

انسان لا تستطيــع مســامحته؟!؟ 

شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟!؟

حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟!؟

كلمة تود سماعها كل يوم؟!؟

غرق المنتدى " لاسمح الله " ومعك قارب مايشيل الا ثلاثه من تاخذ معك ؟


اسفه اذا كثرت بالاسئله .. :Eh S(17):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مساء الخير كيفك ؟؟ الحمد الله مزاجي كثير 

صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط..! 

مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه؟!؟ إني دخلت كلية الحصن  

آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل أن تنـــــام؟!؟ 

أكيد حبيبتي 

شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟ 

انا ما بحب الإنتقام لكن اتركه للزمن
انسان لا تستطيــع مســامحته؟!؟ 

حاليا إنسانه وحيدة بس 

شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟!؟
  بنوته بتفهم كثير 
حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟!؟

ما بعرف حاليا

كلمة تود سماعها كل يوم؟!؟

تحياتي 

غرق المنتدى " لاسمح الله " ومعك قارب مايشيل الا ثلاثه من تاخذ معك ؟

صديقه بنت شديفات ومعاذ ملحم وماي لايف 
اسفه اذا كثرت بالاسئله .. :Eh S(17):  

عادي مو مشكلة انا بإنتظار المزيد منك

----------


## mylife079

شو عبدالله يبدو انك نسيت اسئلتي 

ارجع صفحة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كيفك عبدالله 

بحب اسئلك كم سؤال

اتحملني ....


وين ايامك ؟؟ مكان عملك ؟؟

 والله بالدار بس متعاقد مع مكتبه بعمل طباعة أبحاث ورسائل جامعية عليا 
اخبارك العاطفيه ؟؟

صافيه وافيه 

الثقة بالآخرين رايك فيها ؟؟

نصن نص يعني حسب الشخص

على مين بتعتب هاي الايام ؟؟


على صحابي يلي كنت بحترمهم وما بسئلو عني 
كلمه للمنتدى 


بحبكم جميعا
مشكور بس راجعلك 


اهلا وسهلا وانا بستناك

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على اجابتك على اسئلتي عبدالله 

 :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا على اجابتك على اسئلتي عبدالله


العفو واجبنا  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تحية عسكريه* 
*استمتعت بقراءة اجاباتك* 
*وحابه أسأل كم سؤال ان شاء الله ما يكونو تقال* **************************
- مين اكتر نك نيم بعجبك بالمنتدى ؟*
*-عضو تتمنى ان ترى رده على كل مواضيعك؟*
*- عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟
- عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟
-عضو وجـوده مهم بالمنتدى ؟*
*- مشروب يستهويك دائما؟*
*-شي موجود بالبيت بتتمنى تنقله للمنتدى منشان الكل يشاركك فيه ؟*
*- حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ؟
- احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟
- دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟
- ايش اكبر درس علمتك ياه الحياة ؟* 
*- ما هو السؤال الذي تخاف أن يطرح عليك ؟*

----------


## mylife079

كيفك عبدالله ؟؟

ما رأيك بهذه الحكمة 

 قبل ان تحكم على امر تاكد من ناقله ‏(سقراط)

----------


## تحية عسكريه

- مين اكتر نك نيم بعجبك بالمنتدى ؟

بصراحة ماي لايف 
-عضو تتمنى ان ترى رده على كل مواضيعك؟

سنفورة 
- عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟

هدوء عاصف
- عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟
صديقه بنت شديفات 
-عضو وجـوده مهم بالمنتدى ؟
أميرة قوس النصر 
- مشروب يستهويك دائما؟
ببسي ماكس 
-شي موجود بالبيت بتتمنى تنقله للمنتدى منشان الكل يشاركك فيه ؟

تلفوني الشخصي
- حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ؟
على اقدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم 
- احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟
الاخضر 
- دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟

الامارات
- ايش اكبر درس علمتك ياه الحياة ؟ 
عدم التسرع وتفهم الآخرين 
- ما هو السؤال الذي تخاف أن يطرح عليك ؟ 
مين بتحب وليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كيفك عبدالله ؟؟
> 
> ما رأيك بهذه الحكمة 
> 
>  قبل ان تحكم على امر تاكد من ناقله ‏(سقراط)


والله يا اخوي اول مرة بسمعها منك بس حلوة وقيمة والها معاني جميله

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو رأيك تحكيلنا عن طفولتك شوي؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شو رأيك تحكيلنا عن طفولتك شوي؟؟


طفولتي كنت مريض اغلب الوقت بجوز لاني كنت ضعيف كثير وبعدين كنت مشاكس وعصبي كثير ما كنت أحب المدرسة وكنت احب اضرب وخاصة أشد الشعر هههههههههههههه كنت متوحش بس كنت أحب جدي الله يرحمو كثير لانو كان يفهمني ويحبني هو وأبوي .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كيفك عبدالله اليوم ان شاء الله تمام ؟؟

في جمله تحكي 
" الي بحب ما يكره " شو رأيك فيها ؟؟

اخر مره سمعت فيها اغنيه وطنيه وشو هي ؟؟

..... يتبع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كيفك عبدالله اليوم ان شاء الله تمام ؟؟
> 
> في جمله تحكي 
> " الي بحب ما يكره " شو رأيك فيها ؟؟
> 
> اخر مره سمعت فيها اغنيه وطنيه وشو هي ؟؟
> 
> ..... يتبع


 
ما بعرف بجوز من شدة الحب لشخص المعين تكره لتثبت انك تحبه 

اليوم وهي حنا ربع الشماغ الاحمر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجمل كلمة سمعتها في حياتك وتحب تكرارها دائما مع ذاتك؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اجمل كلمة سمعتها في حياتك وتحب تكرارها دائما مع ذاتك؟؟


بحبك يا حياتي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لمين بتقول الله لا يسامحك؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لمين بتقول الله لا يسامحك؟؟


لكل من بحب يستفزني ويعصبني ويكذب علي ويستخف بمشاعري

----------


## شمعة امل

يا هلاااااااااااااااااااااا "تحية عسكريه "منور الكرسي 
هاي تاني مره على ما اعتقــــــد

ان شاء الله تكون عال العال 

1/ الحياة بتشوفها حلوه لما كنت طالب او لما بتصير تشتغل ؟
2/ اعضاء مرو يوما من هنا ولم يعودو ( اذكر البعض منهم )
3/ ماذا تقول لهــــــــــــم ؟
4/ انت راضي عن حالك ؟
5/ لو ححكولك اتمنى اي شي بهاللحظه ،شو بتتمنى ؟


وميــــــــــــرسي  :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يا هلاااااااااااااااااااااا "تحية عسكريه "منور الكرسي 
> هاي تاني مره على ما اعتقــــــد
> 
> ان شاء الله تكون عال العال 
> 
> 1/ الحياة بتشوفها حلوه لما كنت طالب او لما بتصير تشتغل ؟
> 2/ اعضاء مرو يوما من هنا ولم يعودو ( اذكر البعض منهم )
> 3/ ماذا تقول لهــــــــــــم ؟
> 4/ انت راضي عن حالك ؟
> ...


 
هلا والله فيكي 

على ما أعتقد أول مرة هاي 

لابتكون الدنيا حلوة لما أكون طالب . 

عالي العالي وعاشق الحصن وبنت شديفات وجماعتها بنوتات الجزائر كلهم وكنترول طبعا . 

بحبكم بتمنى ترجعولنا كلكم 

حاليا لأ 
كثير أشياء أولها انو اشتغل باسرع وقت ممكن وأحب وأخطب

----------

